# Barking from the crate in the morning



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Max is of course crated at night when we sleep. He had gotten to where he was quiet until he heard noises upstairs and then he would bark. Now he is starting to bark prior our getting up and it's beginning to rob us of sleep. Scolding/correcting does not work, and ignoring it is not doing anything either. We set up a screen so he coul dnot see the cats in case that was feeding it. We have comtemplated setting up a crate in our bedroom but that would mean Clover coming upstairs at night and the cats and Max having a transition move. The cats have the upstairs as their refuge from Max as he is still too interested in them.

I would be interested in any suggestions to something that has worked for you in the past or just suggestions in general.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe the sun is starting to come into the room early than before? So he thinks that you need to be getting up earlier to let him out? Is that a possibility?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought about that when there was full moon, but it is happening in the dark as well. He is starting in around 5:15 - 5:30. Saturday's he barks early which is a real bummer, but then Sunday he waits until 7:00 as we are better able to tire him out on Saturday. Monday is better due to Sunday's activities, but Tuesday back to early wake up call.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if Max is down stairs and you want to bring him upstairs why does Clover have to come upstairs? if Max is upstairs in a crate how does that bother the cats?

i'm thinking crate Clover downstairs and crate Max upstairs. the cats should find their place. 



> Originally Posted By: Weber1bMax is of course crated at night when we sleep. He had gotten to where he was quiet until he heard noises upstairs and then he would bark. Now he is starting to bark prior our getting up and it's beginning to rob us of sleep. Scolding/correcting does not work, and ignoring it is not doing anything either. We set up a screen so he coul dnot see the cats in case that was feeding it. We have comtemplated setting up a crate in our bedroom but that would mean Clover coming upstairs at night and the cats and Max having a transition move. The cats have the upstairs as their refuge from Max as he is still too interested in them.
> 
> I would be interested in any suggestions to something that has worked for you in the past or just suggestions in general.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We have never had the dogs in our room at night yet, only because we close the door to keep the cats out at night. Clover was initially jealous when Max came in the house and I think she would react negativley to his being in our room and she can't come in. That is less of an issue as when we are cat free someday (long term discussion) then the dogs will probably be free to sleep in our room. Right now our room is the predominant cat sanctuary during the day. Transition at night might not be a big deal, but I would like to deal with it where they are if I could.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Also Clover is not crated, she has earned the freedom.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you never had the dogs in your bedroom. you close the door at night to keep the cats out. why don't you let both dogs in your bedroom?



> Originally Posted By: Weber1bWe have never had the dogs in our room at night yet, only because we close the door to keep the cats out at night. Clover was initially jealous when Max came in the house and I think she would react negativley to his being in our room and she can't come in. That is less of an issue as when we are cat free someday (long term discussion) then the dogs will probably be free to sleep in our room. Right now our room is the predominant cat sanctuary during the day. Transition at night might not be a big deal, but I would like to deal with it where they are if I could.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji will whine if he wakes up, waits a bit, and decides he has to go NOW. I usually get up very early for work on the weekdays so of course he expects an early potty break on the weekends. On the weekends, I get up very early when it is still dark, let him out, then we can sleep in for a few more hours if we want.







It's the best system so far. He sleeps downstairs as we have to keep the sleeping areas free of animal allergens.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Our first dog always slept in our bedroom. Our second dog wouldn't come up the stairs cause she related the stairs to getting a bath. We started closing the door to keep the cats out so they wouldn't wake us up. If we can't get it resolved any other way, then it's up they come. The resistence was around keeping the door closed to keep the cats out. 

Once my daughter moves out and takes her two cats, and the oldest one is gone, then we always figured to going back to an open door for the dogs.


----------

